# ODK Glamour or Fusso light 99



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

What are peoples thoughts on the above, im after a great wax for my light couloured Lexus. I have Bouncers capture the raptor and 50 cal which is great on my wifes dark car.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol there really is no comparison what so ever :lol:

Fusso is just a glorified fk1000p type thing that people rave Over because it's cheap, doesn't really have amazing looks either

Glamour on the other hand is an out and out showy wax and the looks, usage and everything about it will blow you away


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Haven't used either, and I'd bet you wouldn't notice a difference in appearance either, and I'd expect the other 2 waxes you have give similar results?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Catwoman said:


> Haven't used either, and I'd bet you wouldn't notice a difference in appearance either, and I'd expect the other 2 waxes you have give similar results?


I bet you would


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Don't be fooled by the fusso band wagon


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Lol there really is no comparison what so ever :lol:
> 
> Fusso is just a glorified fk1000p type thing that people rave Over because it's cheap, doesn't really have amazing looks either
> 
> Glamour on the other hand is an out and out showy wax and the looks, usage and everything about it will blow you away


Looks like thats my answer, cheers Kimo and jonnybbad


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Is Glamour a hard wax, not seen any reviews.

I`ve seen the group buy so may try a little pot.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I have used Glamour and it's a great wax


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Glamour is a packed full of glossing oils that will give you that wet glossy look. Only way I can describe the texture is medium in softness if that makes sense.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Got my glamour on order, can't wait to try it:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> Is Glamour a hard wax, not seen any reviews.
> 
> I`ve seen the group buy so may try a little pot.


I've done a review in the odk section

I'm a sucker for a show wax but so many are too soft and you end up over applying, I can honestly say that Dan has nailed this wax as it's easy to apply and remove but because of the perfect texture it's not easy to slap it on and over apply

Really had done well


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Catwoman said:


> Haven't used either, and I'd bet you wouldn't notice a difference in appearance either, and I'd expect the other 2 waxes you have give similar results?


that made me chuckle lol


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> I've done a review in the odk section
> 
> I'm a sucker for a show wax but so many are too soft and you end up over applying, I can honestly say that Dan has nailed this wax as it's easy to apply and remove but because of the perfect texture it's not easy to slap it on and over apply
> 
> Really had done well


I`ve just ordered a small pot, be interesting to see how it enhances a white car.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve just ordered a small pot, be interesting to see how it enhances a white car.


I used it on my mates white car, I'll try find some pics


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

This car was sprayed a few years ago, hasn't been polished etc since it was sprayed

I literally applied a pre wax cleanser and a layer of glamour, was still swirly obviously


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Its great on white but Sterling has the edge on lighter colours. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> This car was sprayed a few years ago, hasn't been polished etc since it was sprayed
> 
> I literally applied a pre wax cleanser and a layer of glamour, was still swirly obviously


Thanks for posting the piccies. Looks great :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Its great on white but Sterling has the edge on lighter colours. ��


Now you tell me


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> Now you tell me


Excuse to buy both

They look great layered


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> This car was sprayed a few years ago, hasn't been polished etc since it was sprayed
> 
> I literally applied a pre wax cleanser and a layer of glamour, was still swirly obviously


Are you sure that's not FK1000P :lol:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

davo3587 said:


> Looks like thats my answer, cheers Kimo and jonnybbad


Both different things mate.

Fusso is for protection mainly - pretty much beats everything in terms of protection for the price that it is.

ODK is a show wax. However, I would like to see how good it is compared to Soft99 Authentic Premium


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> Both different things mate.
> 
> Fusso is for protection mainly - pretty much beats everything in terms of protection for the price that it is.
> 
> ODK is a show wax. However, I would like to see how good it is compared to Soft99 Authentic Premium


I'd love to see someone who has used a fusso wax that has lasted the expected durability tbh


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

without topping ups)


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

:d:d:d


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> I'd love to see someone who has used a fusso wax that has lasted the expected durability tbh


Hit the nail on the head there. Many always top up waxes after a wash and that doesn't test the wax properly as you're adding another layer.

I've had loads of waxes not make their monthly claims and then some which exceeded them.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

We have seen a lot of hate on Fusso coat, just wonder how many had tried before before making the judgement? We don't understand where the hate is come from, is just like couple of wax in maybe 10 years ago risen quickly in a period of time. In this case it is not a direct comparison it should be compare with Authentic Premium. As for claims we are proud to say 8-10 months examples has been floating around on the internet. The 12 months claim is Manufacturer test,it is in protection wise which is judgemental on how you see it in what way.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

No offence but if you go on other forums all you hear is fusso this fusso that it's just got a bit boring now well for me anyway nothing against the products


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Jonnybbad said:


> No offence but if you go on other forums all you hear is fusso this fusso that it's just got a bit boring now well for me anyway nothing against the products


Band wagon junkies from outta addiction lol


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

NipponShine said:


> We have seen a lot of hate on Fusso coat, just wonder how many had tried before before making the judgement? We don't understand where the hate is come from, is just like couple of wax in maybe 10 years ago risen quickly in a period of time. In this case it is not a direct comparison it should be compare with Authentic Premium. As for claims we are proud to say 8-10 months examples has been floating around on the internet. The 12 months claim is Manufacturer test,it is in protection wise which is judgemental on how you see it in what way.


Its same old same old, one moment its the dogs danglies the hottest thing in the scene, next its been replaced by the next must have product, its just how it works i'm afraid but from what i've seen theres a great following for soft99's products, just judging on one product(fusso) in a huge range is narrow minded but thats how some people work:wall:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Jonnybbad said:


> Don't be fooled by the fusso band wagon


Tried Fusso, sold it


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Tried Fusso, sold it


Tried Fusso over winter and loved it, well impressed...:thumb:
But just going to keep it for winter, got Glamour to use over the summer


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Soft99 King of Gloss is a great wax :thumb:

Fusso coat isn't that bad either 

Everyone to their own I guess


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Tried Fusso, sold it


To be fair Andy you sell most things...:lol:


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Not true, Badger, he gives some bits away (for charity or others) as well :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

BadgerJCW said:


> To be fair Andy you sell most things...:lol:


Only things that don't pass my strict quality control tests, lol


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Personal opinion, I much preferred BH Finis over Fusso so kept that as my winter wax


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Tried Fusso, sold it


Snap Andy.

Didn't give me the gloss on ours, Mercury Silver Clio BTW.

If Glamour is a glossy show wax then in looks alone, they'll be no comparison.

Everyone to their own but Fusso Light was just not for me I'm afraid.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Only things that don't pass my strict quality control tests, lol


Haha! Hopefully Glamour will live up to your expectations as I've bought a pot too!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

BadgerJCW said:


> Haha! Hopefully Glamour will live up to your expectations as I've bought a pot too!


I only have Desire, Finis and Harly wax, just needed a nice show wax I can apply monthly.

Aim to apply Glamour over AF Ultra Glaze


----------



## MrVix (May 21, 2013)

Fusso defo one of the best for protection. Well impressed with fusso over fk1000/collinte 976 ant 915  But as I have founded usually is personal preference/taste.
You need to try them for yourself to pick the right one


----------

